# Briggs & Stratton Oil Leak



## jkon21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all. I am new to this forum and thank you in advance for any help you can provide.

I have an 9-year old Sears Craftsman snow thrower Model: 536.887752 with a Briggs & Stratton Intek Snow Over Head engine Model:12C314-0131-E1
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocument ... fBhU7y.pdf

In the process of getting it ready for upcoming winter I noticed engine oil on my shed floor. After removing the bottom cover plate of the thrower, oil was of course all over the inside of the plate. I inspected all drain plugs and bolts and made sure all was tight. Cleaned up oil and started her up and let it run for about 3 minutes. I noticed oil leak at front of engine toward auger side where engine is mounted to frame. I inspected some more but can't see anything outstanding. I don't see any cracks but oil seems to be coming from front of engine where it's mounted to frame. I have included link to the engine parts list above. Could it be oil seal Ref.#3 and/or oil seal Ref.#20? What else should I look for? I am pretty handy and can certainly remove the engine and get into it. I just don't want to tear it apart any further if I don't have to. I already have the auger/impeller assembly separated as I have new belts and was going to replace them anyways. It would be nothing now to remove the engine if I have to. Any help you can give me to point me in the correct direction would be appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Looking at the parts picture, going to say it is not the oil seals, the oil level never gets that high unless you are really over filling it. The only way you do that is if you a tripping the engine over on its side.

Check all the bolts in picture 18. Make sure that they are all there.

BG


----------



## jkon21 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have tightened them all especially paying particular attention to the three along the bottom. I am really starting to believe the worst like the block is cracked on bottom.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Blocks I would say never crack unless something inside the engine broke. That is not the case since the engine runs. If something struck them hard, they can brake then.

All you can do is pull the engine, clean the surface real good and check it/look.

Keep us posted.

BG


----------

